# Someone in my house must be mesing with me.



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

My what I believe to be male Killifish has gone missing. I don't have cats or any other animals that could have eaten it or removed it from the tank. It's not in any of my other tanks, and there is no corpse floating.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Fish eat it?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I doubt it, the female killifish is there as well. Only other fish in the tank is a Brown Knife Fish and Dinosaur Bichir


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

When was the last time you saw it? The body of a dead fish will start to deteriate within a hour or so. The fish's color will fade and the flesh will start to pick off very easily.Within 24hrs it won't even look like what it started as. I had a black Molly die and within about 2 days it was just a white moldy glob of stuff. Couldn't even tell it was a fish.


----------



## Peterjay (Feb 15, 2011)

Like Sherlock Holmes said: when you eliminate the impossible, whatever's left, however improbable, is your solution. My money's on the knife fish.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I will be tearing the house a part tonight. Cause yes, the impossible can become the possible.

I could see the knife fish getting the Killi if well it was sick on looking bad. But he wasn't he was very active. I think he jumped out but I cannot say. 

I believe the last time I actually saw him was Monday?


----------



## cooltow1 (Mar 30, 2011)

My money is on the Bichir they are predatory

Rick


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

All ye of little faith in the Killifish! HA! It's possible not going to say it didn't happen. But the Killi was by far larger than the Bichir and Knife Fish.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

hmmmm .... mystery indeed.

If rummage through the tank and don't find him .... I have two thoughts:

1) Superman. Killi's are known jumpers
2) Lunch Meat: BK is prime suspect


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, I looked last night and again this morning before work. I'll take more time tonight and search around when I get home.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

some brackish fish can burrow into the sand.. so he could be chillin there.


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

My wife might go through the same thing and I'd be the answer. I had a Mollie that got fungus and was looking bad. I did not have a hospital tank and I really thought she'd never make it if I did. The wife would want to try and try to heal it. I was afraid she'd contaminate the whole tank.

After the wife went to bed I caught the ill Mollie, put her in a small cup with just a bit of water and put her in the freezer. After it was a solid block of ice, I disposed of the poor Mollie.

I have heard this is a humane way to end a fishes life. I hope so.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I take a cup of water and put cubes of ice in it and let it get cold. Drop a fish in there and they are dead in about 5 seconds.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Mystery solved, it died on the carpet cause I didn't take enough care looking for it.

Note to self and others: if you fish are possibly jumpers and you are working on the tank take careful count of who's still in there and even then search the surroundings very carefully.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe the chick you tried to line him up with just wasn't doing it for him.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

today when pressing my shirt i felt a crisp under my feet and thought its a chip or something 

but when i looked at it its the dead ghost shrimp i got as a snack for my blue lobster longtime back. but he survived him and the red tailed shark for the last one month. 


and now again my tank is completely closed and the crisp i felt is about 6 foot away from the tank  

no idea how it got there


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cherry shrimp have been known to wander the house or awhile before drying up.Im sure ghost shrimps can do so as well.

MY macrostoma tank is completly sealed.No hole or gaps anywhere.It must be so as these are acrobats and will fit through holes seemingly too small for them.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Horrible, my other Killi fish jumped out of the tank through the filter hole in the hood. Guess it's time to do something different for hood/lighting that what I have.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You may just need to get a little tighter on your trimming...assuming you're trimming around the filters on the plastic pieces. Mine are dang near air tight. I have to try and keep my cats' paws out of my tanks. One I have likes to dip and lick, dip and lick...really pisses me off. The best way I found to do this was to stop trying to keep it all in one full-length pices with the necessary cutouts. I started doing it in multiple pieces and it is so much easier. Makes adjustments easier also. To make it easier to cut I now use sheet-metal shears (yellow handle). I used to spend a long time with scissors that were kicking my butt to cut through that stuff. Multiple pieces also allows you to re-arrange without needing anything new even, usually. 

Not sure how you do yours, just saying what made it so much easier for me. If you need new pieces, thatpetplace has them.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

HA! He's just getting water Ben, why do you have to be so mean to the cat??

Yeah nah this is an old top with the designated cutout for the filters and stuff. Just need to replace it with something more fitting to my tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't want litter feet in my tank. I have a theory that it is where my parasites I used to have in my tanks originally came from.

Get a glass canopy? Thought you already had one.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh no not on my 10G tanks, just the standard comes with the tank type top. One is even the old incadesant fixture, I've look for another one like it for my other tank and CFLs but couldn't find one.


----------



## retiredsemi (Feb 8, 2011)

hmmmmmmmm cat into the fish tank water lol mine stares at the fish and licks his chops while the fish just flick their tails as if to say how much water can you drink cat 

*old dude sure is fun watching the cat try to get a fish dinner


----------



## Cat696 (Apr 27, 2011)

K. Killifish jump.. had that happen more than once. If not that, then I am banking on the Birshir (I know, my spelling is awful). But you should "scour" the tank anyway. If he jumped he is dead already, and if he didn't, he is dead and eaten and still hanging in the tank ruining your water. Good luck.


----------



## Cat696 (Apr 27, 2011)

If you have frequent power outages, you need to look into a pattery powered foter and airator. That and keep lots of batteries on hand and pray the water doesn't change temp too much too soon.. That last alone could kill off your tank, depending on what you are keeping. But unless it is a cold water tank, heat is an issue.


----------

